
Bye Bye Skype, canceling Skype account - type0
https://www.tuxed.net/fkooman/blog/bye_bye_skype.html
======
kardashev
I think the biggest problem with accounts in general, is that the accounts
never really are deleted. Any DB admin will tell you info is never deleted.

